# Art > Art & Art History >  the importance of art

## cacian

why do we love art?

I an the one to believe there are no art haters

----------


## caddy_caddy

Thank u Cacian for this thread . 
Although I'm not an artist myself , I do appreciate art more than anything else in life.
I do greatly believe that art is more important even than religion itself and prior to it. We in the Arab world , unfortunately , do not understand the importance of art yet. In our educational system they don't teach art in official schools(very few prestigious private schools do )since an early age or at universities as courses . You can only study art in arts faculties after high school. Before that we barely have any idea abt art .I remember having one teacher who gives us papers and crayons and say draw. And we draw but they don't teach us anything technical . We don't take it seriously as it is for our free time when the teacher doesn't know what to do.
And you can imagine how a nation could be without art. It's a pity that we take it on an individual level . I think it's Freud who speaks abou art and the sublimation of the id. Yes , indeed , art is a healing power ; it sublimates the negative and repressed feelings. That's why the areas full of war need it .
We are greatly in need of sth that purifies our soul and elevates our spirit. Nothing can do so more than art.
I don't think someone with an artistic soul who has an aesthetic taste and appreciates and sees the beauty in life can be a terrorist. I've never heard of an artist who became a criminal.I think it's very difficult for those who love beauty and seek it to murder someone. I wish that in our countries they focus on art in education . Art educates more than math and physics .

----------


## caddy_caddy

Thank u Cacian for this thread . 
Although I'm not an artist myself , I do appreciate art more than anything else in life.
I do greatly believe that art is more important even than religion itself and prior to it. We in the Arab world , unfortunately , do not understand the importance of art yet. In our educational system they don't teach art in official schools(very few prestigious private schools do )since an early age or at universities as courses . You can only study art in arts faculties after high school. Before that we barely have any idea abt art .I remember having one teacher who gives us papers and crayons and say draw. And we draw but they don't teach us anything technical . We don't take it seriously as it is for our free time when the teacher doesn't know what to do.
And you can imagine how a nation could be without art. It's a pity that we take it on an individual level . I think it's Freud who speaks abou art and the sublimation of the id. Yes , indeed , art is a healing power ; it sublimates the negative and repressed feelings. That's why the areas full of war need it .
We are greatly in need of sth that purifies our soul and elevates our spirit. Nothing can do so more than art.
I don't think someone with an artistic soul who has an aesthetic taste and appreciates and sees the beauty in life can be a terrorist. I've never heard of an artist who became a criminal.I think it's very difficult for those who love beauty and seek it to murder someone. I wish that in our countries they focus on art in education . Art educates more than math and physics .

----------


## VictoHugo

I think that there is a lot of people who hate the social world of art merchants, artsits etc. But I do agree that nobody can hate art. Art is such a huge notion, it is also impossible to hate nature for exemple.

----------


## gerryswo

Art is a controlled outlet for the limitless emotions a man (or woman), simply by being alive, must necessarily experience, and struggle to understand.

I agree with Cacian, that no one “with an artistic soul who has an aesthetic taste and appreciates and sees the beauty in life can be a terrorist.” 

I would imagine that terrorists see a certain expediency in strapping a bomb to their chests and killing innocents. If they have no other outlet for their rage and feelings of persecution, terrorism might seem like a valid alternative.

If there was more art in the nations of the world that daily see the scourge of terrorism, how much better, and safer, might the world be.

That may be a bit of a simplistic notion, I suppose, but the current notion that unrepentant killing will somehow accomplish some good doesn’t seem to be really working. 

Maybe it’s time to try something new.

----------


## fudgetusk

Art is a way of being in the room...without actually being in the room.  :Smile:

----------

